# Updated: German Blue Ram pair guarding eggs + baby tremors



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet vid.................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Ashley, looks like alot of eggs there!!!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Both of my females laid eggs last week but they ate em within a a couple days, I read this usually happens on the first few tries, so don't be surprised if they disappear. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Congrats! Both of my females laid eggs last week but they ate em within a a couple days, I read this usually happens on the first few tries, so don't be surprised if they disappear. Good luck with yours.


Yeah... they usually eat the unfertilized fungused eggs, I separated the eggs with the plant into another smaller tank by itself with good water flow and same water as the original tank, hopefully they will hatch and survive!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmmm.. i guard my eggs in a similer fashion... jk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Yeah... they usually eat the unfertilized fungused eggs, I separated the eggs with the plant into another smaller tank by itself with good water flow and same water as the original tank, hopefully they will hatch and survive!


Was gonna do that myself , but figured I'd see what happened the first time around lol not really ready for babies yet anyway lol maybe next time. Best of luck with yours


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Was gonna do that myself , but figured I'd see what happened the first time around lol not really ready for babies yet anyway lol maybe next time. Best of luck with yours


Thank you! Good luck with yours too! Yeah get ready Hikari first bites and baby brine shrimp


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they look great, congrats!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Thank you! Good luck with yours too! Yeah get ready Hikari first bites and baby brine shrimp


Microworms will also work well 
Good luck on the spawn.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Microworms will also work well
> Good luck on the spawn.


Where to get that?


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the vids....I've always love Rams.


----------

